

So today I decided to delete my Facebook account.  - sebastianavina
http://blog.sebastianavina.com/2009/11/ego-web-and-modern-sins.html

======
rms
I dislike the usage of the word "stalk" to mean visiting someone's online
profile. Stalking is defined to involve an element of unwelcome harassment
that isn't present by visiting someone's online profile, even if done
obsessively.

~~~
dasil003
Clearly English is not the author's first language, yet I felt the writing was
clear and the points well-made, so I'm willing to overlook the lack of
connotative preciseness.

